# 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (Image Gallery)



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

I found this to be the most touching website ever, and I asked the author of it if I could mirror it. At the time, I didn't have the webspace, but now I do. God bless you all.
http://91101.stealthx32.com/


----------



## JerseyFreeze (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (stealthx32)*

It was very touching to see how the world responded to the attacks. It makes me wish that I would respond that way to an attack on some country halfway around the world.
Jason


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (stealthx32)*

wow great images, I'm still slowly looking at them.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (stealthx32)*


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (2dot0)*

it's still just as heartbreaking and enraging a year later as it was that morning. I've dealt with this incident everyday for the past year at work, and I still can't get any type of objectivity about it. Those pictures are fantastic, and are a true reflection of the sense of loss felt the world over. I can't tell you the phone calls, emails and letters that I personally, and we as an organization have received from colleagues all over the world. The unity and humanity that was forged that day was simply awe inspiring.


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (stealthx32)*

Actually, Google was the first place to put that up. I was absolutely amazed by the picture, it truly touched my heart to know that people really did care.


----------



## df21084 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (MkIII)*

Truly wonderful and touching photographs. 
All, that is, except for the one of Yasser Arafat. Sorry ... but I'm not buying that photo-op for all the tea in China.


[Modified by df21084, 4:10 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## hbstriker (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (df21084)*

We all need to take a moment for this, but remember to not let this stop our daily lives, because that is what they want,for us to crumble, but we cannot let it happen.
Support us in the Armed Forces, and we will do what we can.
GO NAVY


----------



## GTIcrazy (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 - The World Mourns with Us (stealthx32)*

Here's picture that I took of one of the tall ships at the remembrance at Corona del Mar State beach this morning in Southern California.


----------

